# 2013 Extra Special Brewers Homebrew Competition



## Korev (21/3/13)

Hi All,

Yes it's back the Extra Special Brewers 2013 Homebrew Competition.

The styles are Aussie Beers Sugar and Spice plus one new Aussie Brown Ale and one old style 1913 Double Stout - these should provide a Challenge!!

Lots of great prizes from our generous sponsors.

BJCP Judges can get in some practice and some points. Mark your calendars and drop me a note [email protected]

Stewards will also be needed.

Good Luck
P1

Our website is http://esbcomp.wordpress.com/ 

View attachment esb2013v6.pdf


View attachment 2013 ESB Comp Entry Form v2.pdf


----------



## barls (21/3/13)

should be available to judge if needed mate.


----------



## Korev (22/3/13)

Thanks Barls You are on the list

P1


----------



## Barry (30/3/13)

Use some spare time to brew a winning beer.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/13)

Hmm, I've got some POR flowers that need to be used up B)


----------



## christopher.whitten (31/3/13)

A fascinating and interesting direction this year!

I will be able to steward/judge, what ever is required!

Chris


----------



## Korev (31/3/13)

Wit make sure the date has been cleared with the Executive!!! Looking forward to see what you and Mick come up with

P1


----------



## citizensnips (9/4/13)

Excuse my noob question but is this stuff open to those from other states, can entries be posted?had a look on the website and forms and couldn't see anything.
Cheers


----------



## Barry (10/4/13)

Open to all brewers everywhere. Your entries will be welcomed.


----------



## Bribie G (10/4/13)

Page 8 of the pdf gives you the postal address at Peakhurst.

My Aus lager is in the fermenter with an ale to follow in a couple of weeks.

edit: nice mouse piss twang developing already so well pleased.


----------



## citizensnips (10/4/13)

Cheers for the replies guys. Should have gotten on it earlier! Still be able to get one entry in though.
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/13)

Mate you've got over a month to go and if CUB can crank out a fine brew such as VB in 21 days I'm sure you can.


Re comp: I see that there is a gap of a week between receipt of entries and judging. Will the bottles be kept at ambient for the week or in cold storage?

Also I see we can enter two per style, does that mean for example: two AusPA, two light Lager, or does it mean two lager but different types of lager?


----------



## Barry (14/4/13)

Good Day Bribie

It is a maximum of two entries of the same style e.g. two foreign stouts. You can put two entries of every single style in the comp if you wish. The entries will spend some time in fairly cool temps while being labelled etc. then put into the cold room. The entries will not be subjected to any extreme temps (i.e. over 24oC) at any time. 
Still time to brew beers and add some Aussie spice to the last few litres to have a speciality beer entry as well.


----------



## Korev (21/4/13)

5 weeks before entries close - still time to brew!!

P1


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/13)

Just to get it straight, say I brew 2 Aussie Light Lagers and then spice up a few bottles of one of the brews with some dogswamp beetlenut bush does that mean I can enter *three* Light Lagers but one of them goes into the spiced class?
Or am I only allowed a total of *two*, with one of them spiced and the other "as is" ?


----------



## Korev (25/4/13)

HI Bribie

To clarify there are 4 separate groupings for this competition so in the A section you could enter 2 light lagers under Style 1.1 PLUS in the C Special group you could enter 2 Australian spiced light lagers based on Style 1.1 as well if you wanted to.

Hope this helps

Cheers
P1


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/13)

Thanks, I have the dogswamp beetlebush under control, now have to track down some Kunjarri olive-plum


----------



## Bribie G (26/4/13)

I'll be bottling 4 entries over the weekend and will mail them once they are carbed up :beer:


----------



## Barry (4/5/13)

Still time to brew a quick entry, especially a pale Aussie ale or lager. Add some Aussie spice to a couple of litres of that beer that you are about to bottle.


----------



## Barry (19/5/13)

Just a reminder, entries must be at The Brew Shop by 4 pm next Saturday 25th May. Be sure to enter and good luck to all.


----------



## Korev (22/5/13)

Calling Judges and Stewards

If you would like to judge or steward on the 1st of June please could you pm me so I can give you the details

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Barry (25/5/13)

Reminder, entries must be at The Brew Shop before 4 pm today.


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/13)

Well tomorrow is the big day. Hope you got plenty of support and entries, bit far for me to pop in for the day sadly.

Will the good and bad news be posted up here or on the ESB site?

B)


----------



## Barry (1/6/13)

Good Day

The results will be posted here tomorrow. Peter likes to double check the scores the next day to avoid any mistakes.


----------



## barls (1/6/13)

Many judges Barry?
Sorry I could make it, family duties


----------



## Barry (2/6/13)

Good Day Barls

Yes we got through the judging well. We had stouts but no robust porters this time.


----------



## Korev (2/6/13)

Many thanks to the Judges and Stewards who made the day run smoothly, our hosts ESB Brewing Supplies, and our sponsors who have provided the great prizes.

We would appreciate you completing our planning survey for the 2014 Competition, this survey will be open till the 21st of June.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/86375WR

Certificate and gift vouchers will be posted to the winners next week along with the judging feedback sheets for all entrants.

Cheers

P1
esbcomp.wordpress.com


And now... 

View attachment 120602 ESB 2013 Comp Results.pdf


----------



## redbeard (2/6/13)

A good comp, with good entries, well organised & quick results. Thanks Peter & Barry & ESB club.

cheers


----------



## beer slayer (2/6/13)

Great day again P1

Well run as always
Looking forward to next year
Congrats to the winners
Cheers
BS


----------



## Korev (20/6/13)

Last chance to do the survey as it closes tomorrow

Thanks to those who have already given us some feedback

Cheers
P1


----------

